# TEAM Purple:  What were your favorite MAC lipsticks?



## martiangurll (Feb 21, 2013)

MAC has been delivering in the purple lipstick (and gloss) department lately and the newest purple product seems to be all the rage until the next one comes along...

  	How many purple lipsticks do you have and are you still looking for the HG Purple MAC lippy?  Or maybe you found your favorite purple when you cheated on MAC and got another brand?  Maybe you are the experimental type and found the perfect mix by combining multiple products?  Feel free to share with other purple-holics your favorite purple shade/s and combos here.  For bonus points, list your purple lippies (in order of favorite if you so desire)


  	Here's my Top Ten for starters, most favorite first:

  	Lavender Whip
  	Bloomin Lovely
  	Fashion Mews
  	Go For It
  	Seductive Intent (mattene)
  	Seasoned Plum
  	Nocturnal Instincts (mattene)
  	High Top
  	Bust Out
  	Playtime


  	Would like to try:

  	Violetta
  	Heroine
  	Strong Woman
  	Dish It Up
  	Up the Amp


----------



## martiangurll (Mar 15, 2013)

Adding Boyfriend Stealer to my list of want to try lipsticks...


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 15, 2013)

Purple MAC lippies I have...some are kind of old, some are not so old. In no particular order of favoritism.

  	Yung Rapunxel
  	Asian Flower
  	Viva Glam Nicki Minaj 2
  	Violetta
  	Heroine
  	Blueberry Fizz
  	Martooni
  	Pervette (this one is a pinky violet)
  	Lust
  	Evening Stroll Casual Color
  	Night Violet


  	Ones that I will get soon...

  	Up The Amp
  	Lavender Whip



  	ETA: Other purple lippies that I have that aren't MAC....

  	Nicka K Lavender Tint
  	Covergirl Divine
  	NYX Power
  	Revlon Berry Haute
  	Wet n Wild Vamp It Up

  	This is all I can remember. I think I may be leaving out like 2 or 3. Maybe I'll list them if I come across them.


----------



## alyxo (Mar 20, 2013)

Purple is my favourite colour so I go bananas when I see a purple lipstick. I think they look best on women with darker skin tones and I'm only a NC30 but it doesn't stop me from buying and wearing them!

  	In no particular order:
  	1. Up The Amp
  	2. Violetta
  	3. Playtime(LE)
  	4. Rebel
  	5. Boyfriend Stealer

  	I'm so upset I missed on Heroine. I hope MAC brings it back in a collection because I really want it.


----------



## vidalia (Mar 29, 2013)

I love purple lipstick!!! Cyber, smoked purple, heroine, seductive intent, strong woman, up the amp, violetta!! Love love love. Except for up the amp, I use currant lipliner


----------



## VampyCouture (Mar 29, 2013)

Rebel by Mac! LOVE!

  	I also like Va Va Violet from Revlon and Shiva by Nyx

  	Can't wait to get my hands on Heroine though


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 30, 2013)

Heroine
  	Violetta
  	Rebel
  	Blooming Lovely
  	Viva Glam Nicki 2
  	Go For It
  	Lavender Whip
  	Fashion Mews
  	Budding Love
  	Bust Out
  	Quite Cute
  	Play Time
  	Yung Rapunxel
  	Strong Woman
  	Dish It Up
  	Bubblegum
  	Style Curve
  	Courting Lilac
  	Maybelline Brazen Berry
  	Maybelline Hot Plum


----------



## aradhana (Mar 30, 2013)

I love up the amp (wore it for my wedding) and go for it. I also really love captive, which is a kind of purply berry shade. Oh, and flaunting it.  Flaunting it is a true MLBB for me, and captive is probably the most flattering-but-not-in-your-face shade I've ever tried.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Mar 30, 2013)

Purple Lipsticks are my favorite lipsticks but I've only been collecting MAC the last 3 years so my collection is still growing.

  	Here's my list:
  	Up the Amp
  	Strong Woman
  	Herione
  	Dish it Up
  	Rebel
  	Yung Rapunxel
  	Cyber


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 30, 2013)

Here's my fav purple mac lipsticks:
  	Violetta
  	Heroine
  	Seductive Intent
  	Up the Amp
  	Strong woman 
  	Viva glam Nicki 2
  	Nocturnal Intincts
  	Rebel
  	Boyfriend stealer

  	Non-Mac:
  	OCC Hoochie
  	MUFE  #15
  	Urban Decay Plague ( my original purple Lippie, no comparison discontinued)
  	Illamasqua Boost lilipgloss
  	Mybeline Vivid Brazen berry and Hot plum
  	Lime Crime Airborne Unicorn

  	Want:
  	Heroine lipglass
  	Lavender Whip
  	Maybeline lipgloss that everyone is talking about lol
  	mac Seasoned plum


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 30, 2013)

My fav M.A.C purple :

  	- Plum Bright
  	- Rebel
  	- Hang Up
  	- Musky Amethyst


----------



## Richelle83 (Mar 30, 2013)

These aren't really in order, not sure I can really do that! If they aren't on the list then that either means I don't like them or don't have lol.
  	MAC 


 		Seductive Intent 	
 		Violetta 	
 		Heroine 	
 		Seasoned Plum 	
 		Playtime 	
 		Lavender Whip 	
 		Strong Woman 	
 		Riveting Rose 	
 		Evening Stroll 
 
  	Non MAC


 		Bite Violet(pencil) 	
 		Bite Pastille Lilac 	
 		Sleek Mystic 	
 		Inglot 281 	
 		Inglot 282 	
 		OCC Hoochie 	
 		OCC Belladonna


----------



## aradhana (Mar 30, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> These aren't really in order, not sure I can really do that! If they aren't on the list then that either means I don't like them or don't have lol.
> MAC
> 
> 
> ...


  	i was mulling over the bite shades last time i was at sephora....how do you find the texture wears? i've only tried one of their pencils, which i liked...i found it super hydrating and pigmented, and it didn't bother me that the wear time was short since it's supposedly 'good for you'...lol...


----------



## Richelle83 (Mar 30, 2013)

aradhana said:


> i was mulling over the bite shades last time i was at sephora....how do you find the texture wears? i've only tried one of their pencils, which i liked...i found it super hydrating and pigmented, and it didn't bother me that the wear time was short since it's supposedly 'good for you'...lol...


  	I lurve them! Annoyed the matte ones are limited edition but they are 3.7g I believe so they should last long. Great wear, not drying at all. The matte ones are similar to me to the mattenes(mac)-not super matte but still matte.


----------



## liba (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't buy every purple that comes down the line, because ones that are too pink or berry or fuchsia I already have plenty of.

  	All time favorite has got to be Go For It! Strong Woman is much redder and more of what I'd call magenta, but it's a close second. I'm also crazy about Quite Cute and Fresh Amour mattene. Potent Fig mattene is also awesome, but pretty fussy to apply and keep looking good.

  	My purples (off the top of my head):

  	Go For It
  	Strong Woman
  	Heroine
  	Yung Rapunxel
  	Fervent
  	Boyfriend Stealer
  	Quite Cute
  	Blooming Lovely
  	Bust Out
  	Hellraiser
  	Cyber
  	Pervette
  	Icon

  	Nocturnal Instinct mattene
  	Seductive Intent mattene
  	Fresh Amour mattene
  	Potent Fig mattene

  	Evening Stroll

  	I don't think I'd count stuff like Playtime, Pink Popcorn or Petals & Peacocks - too fuchsia. I wouldn't count Musky Amethyst either - too berry (love that one, though).


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Apr 1, 2013)

i think i have most of the newly released purples from the last three years...crazy.


----------



## nunnie115 (Jun 4, 2013)

Old lavender whip Heroine Playtime Seductive intent  Strong woman Feel my pulse  I want  Fresh amour mattene Up the amp


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 5, 2013)

I just realized no one said All My Purple Life lipglass!!


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> I just realized no one said All My Purple Life lipglass!!


  	I so wish they would bring that one back.


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 5, 2013)

Inglot also has great purples


----------



## leahrenae (Jun 5, 2013)

up the amp
  	all day.
  	I wear it straight out the tube which makes it a fav


----------



## Sojourner (Jun 5, 2013)

....


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 5, 2013)

Tried it on last week, passed cause looks like my inglot 282.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh man, I started wearing purple l/s.back in H.S when my cuz got one from the beauty supply lmao! Everyone said it looked good on me. After that we always wore it. Now I'm more a gloss girl,but when Mac makes I purple I try & grab it: I own; All of my Purple Life(had 2) Narcissus(2x) Gone Romancin' Flaunting it Ban this! A Different grove Rhythm Heroin Go for it Violetta Up the Amp Rebel Style curve   I'd like to get Seductive Intent,Petals & Peacock,Gladiola


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jun 5, 2013)

Noticed no one said "Spitfire" either. Had it but swapped it,didn't like it. NYX, Queen of Africa is a gloss,but a pretty purple as well.


----------



## NikiNatasha (Jun 5, 2013)

I own more purple lipsticks than any other color, so I'm TEAMPURPLE all the way!   My favs;  Heroine Blooming Lovely Bust out  Violetta Strong Woman  Goes and Goes Playtime Potent Fig  Seductive Intent  Asian Flower  Go for it  Smoked Purple  Quite Cute  Seasoned Plum  All of my purple life  Budding Love Evening Stroll  YSL Spellbinding Violet  YSL Fuschia in Rage  OCC Hoochie


----------



## NikiNatasha (Jun 5, 2013)

And many more drugstore purples that I love  (May add them later)


----------



## NikiNatasha (Jun 5, 2013)

Sojourner said:


> I'm severely lacking in the purple department. I have Rebel lipstick & Flaunting It Kissable but I don't think of them as purple.  One I've been curious about is Goes and Goes Pro Longwear lipstick, does anyone here have that?


  I have it and love it! It was my first pro longwear lipstick, I wear it whenever I don't want to reapply. The color is not your 'typical' purple but more of a gray-purple (will post a pic when I get a chance)


----------



## NikiNatasha (Jun 5, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> I so wish they would bring that one back.


  Me too


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh yes Spitfire is beautiful too!


----------



## alyxo (Jun 5, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Rebel by Mac! LOVE!
> 
> I also like Va Va Violet from Revlon and Shiva by Nyx
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on Heroine though


	Ohhhh.... Va Va Violet by Revlon is such a sexy lipstick. I don't wear it a lot but I don't want to be without it ever!


----------



## katred (Jun 6, 2013)

Although my makeup base has broadened in the last few years, I still find that Mac are the leaders when it comes to purple lipsticks. Here are a few of my favourites...

  	Jungle Juice (d/c- absolutely gorgeous grape stain in a lustre formula)
  	Lavender Whip
  	Play Time
  	Riveting Rose (gorgeous dark purple with blue sheen...)
  	So Original (dark purple with silver/ gold glitter- criminally overlooked shade!)
  	Violetta

  	And a few from outside Mac...

  	YSL Golden Lustre 101 A sheer cool purple with golden sparkle
  	YSL Rouge Pur Couture 39 (Pourpre Divin)- Deep dark vampy purple (Other than Mac, YSL is the only company company with a really good selection of purples)
  	Le Metier de Beaute Kona (another gorgeous vampy shade, a redder purple)
  	Rouge d'Armani Sheer "Black Lacquer" another sheer cool purple

  	Always looking for more...


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Jun 6, 2013)

Faithfully Yours Pro Longwear Creme.  When I layer it over Goes and Goes Pro Longwear Creme, I get a really pretty greyed purple lippie.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 6, 2013)

katred said:


> Although my makeup base has broadened in the last few years, I still find that Mac are the leaders when it comes to purple lipsticks. Here are a few of my favourites...
> 
> Jungle Juice (d/c- absolutely gorgeous grape stain in a lustre formula)
> Lavender Whip
> ...


  	I am so neglectful of this lippie. I am going to dig it out and use it soon. I went through hoops to get it and now it just sits.


----------



## jsparkle (Jun 7, 2013)

For some reason I'm not a fan of purples they just don't look good on me... But I own rebel & fabby (I think it's got a purple tone to it)


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 7, 2013)

I use my inglot blue lipstick in 291, and put on my maybeline hot plum on top. pretty blue-violet effect.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 7, 2013)

trina11225 said:


> I use my inglot blue lipstick in 291, and put on my maybeline hot plum on top. pretty blue-violet effect.


	This sounds like a beautiful combo - I must try this. I have to get the Inglot lippie first lol.


----------



## martiangurll (Jun 13, 2013)

trina11225 said:


> I use my inglot blue lipstick in 291, and put on my maybeline hot plum on top. pretty blue-violet effect.


	this would be a good way to bust my cherry on the inglot,  I want a nice, greyed blue for layering...


----------



## Britneyc07 (Oct 2, 2013)

I think heroine is on everyone's list lol. Heroine, violetta, riri boy, nicki 2 is the only purples I have. I would like to try smoked purple , play time, and strong woman though.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Nov 8, 2013)

riri boy , strong woman and herion in that order!


----------



## sugarrxbomb (Nov 13, 2013)

Trendmood on ig just said that Heroine will br back soon!


----------



## madameb (Nov 14, 2013)

Illasmasqua ESP matte finish is gorge


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 17, 2013)

I've got only two purples: MAC Up the Amp and wet'n'wild MegaLast 919B Vamp it Up. The latter is a lovely colour, but I hate how it feels on my lips; it's too dry. (I have to wear lip balm underneath.) On the other hand I love Up the Amp.  On my wishlist: MAC Cyber, MAC Rebel, Ellis Faas L104, YSL Glossy Stain 108 (Violine Out of Control; just added!).


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 18, 2013)

Here goes...

  Lavender Whip(original)
  Heroine
  Violetta
  Nocturnal Instincts
  Seductive Intent(I need to break out my mattenes again)
  Riri Boy
  Dominate

  Non-MAC
  OCC Hoochie
  Illamasqua Boost lipgloss
  NYX African Queen(forgot about this gloss!)

  Still want to try Up the Amp and a few other non-MAC....


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 18, 2013)

Mac riri boy,mac bust out, mac daddy little girl mac go for it


----------



## Estelle94 (Aug 28, 2014)

Heroine  Rebel Violetta Dogdy girl Up the amp


----------



## Aubrey Devonne (Aug 31, 2014)

Seductive Intent, Nocturnal Instinct, and Strong Woman


----------



## Aubrey Devonne (Aug 31, 2014)

I have both Dodgy Girl and Heroine but haven't worn them.


----------



## AndersenDmz (Sep 2, 2014)

Smoked Purple, Heroine, Pure Heroine, in that order.


----------



## potophan (Sep 3, 2014)

Mom not a big purple person I love herroine though ️


----------



## artificeartist (Sep 5, 2014)

I love purple lipstick! The only MAC I have is Violetta though. I have so many other brands, too many to list! I really recommend NYX Violet from the macaron collection if you can get it.


----------



## kimchas (Sep 7, 2014)

I am Asian and have warm undertone, so many purple lip color doesn't look flattering on me. But UP THE AMP!!!! So great


----------



## Bmorelyketip (Sep 7, 2014)

Aubrey Devonne said:


> Seductive Intent, Nocturnal Instinct, and Strong Woman


  I have Seductive Intent and Strong Woman, but I really wanted Nocturnal Instinct!


----------



## Bmorelyketip (Sep 7, 2014)

I have Outrageously Fun as well, but I don't like how it starts off as purple then fades to Magenta/Fuchsia.


----------

